#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Schade, verzekeringen etc.

## sidefill

Vraagje. :Confused: 

Van evenementen organisaties mag je verwachten dat de verzekeringen goed geregeld zijn.

Maar nu het volgende; horeca, zaalverhuur, kroegjes etc.  
Wie dekt de schade van pa en instrumenten bij brand of knokkerij in zo'n gelegenheid. Ligt dat bij de exploitant, of ligt dat bij mijzelf of bij onze band.
(Al denk ik dat de gitarist eerst zijn gitaar probeert te redden en dan pas een zangeres   :Wink: .)

----------


## showband

moeilijke verhalen:

1) is de schade groot genoeg voor een rechtzaak?

2) is het een gevalletje aansprakelijkheid van de organisatie van de knokkende man of zelfs van de band zelf. (zal afhankelijk zijn van enkele factoren)

enz enz
Elke zaak is anders. En de manier waarop je er mee omgaat ook.

Ik wacht nog steeds op de eerste viurspuwende acte die iets in de hens steekt....

----------


## MusicXtra

Ligt er maar net aan wat je contractueel vastlegt.
En dan nog zal het niet meevallen de schade te verhalen, meeste kans heb je nog als je de dader te pakken hebt alleen moet het dan geen kale kip zijn.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> En dan nog zal het niet meevallen de schade te verhalen, meeste kans heb je nog als je de dader te pakken hebt alleen moet het dan geen kale kip zijn.



Ook al heb je de dader, dan nog moet je het geregeld krijgen, tijdje terug werd me sterk aangeraden om een dader toch maar los te laten en mogelijke schade te accepteren. Het was me vrij snel duidelijk met wat voor volk ik te doen had... 
Intimidatie? Beveiliging had ook niets gezien...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het was me vrij snel duidelijk met wat voor volk ik te doen had... 
> Intimidatie? Beveiliging had ook niets gezien...



En daarmee is weer duidelijk dat er op ieder niveau bevolkingsgroepen zijn die ongestoord hun gang kunnen gaan en dus boven de wet staan...

----------


## qvt

Van een kale kip kun je in Nederland niet plukken, ook niet als ze gevoerd worden door datzelfde "Nederland"

----------


## Gast1401081

gewoon een powerdrive met 6-balkParren erop omflikkeren, midden tussen de dames en heren.... worden ze vaak wel tam van...

----------


## renevanh

Tsja... waar kun je je tegen verzekeren is de vraag?
Een evenementenverzekering is duur, meestal wordt die niet of beperkt afgesloten. Dan wordt er bijvoorbeeld voor aansprakelijkheid en ongevallen (geldt voor medewerkers) een verzekering afgesloten, maar voor brand niet. Brand wordt sowieso een eindeloos getouwtrek (want meestal gevolg van kortsluiting, ligt het dan aan het aggregaat, de kabel of de amp die spontaan in de fik gaat?).

Dus: van buiten komend onheil is doorgaans tegen verzekerd, daar hoort die knokpartij dus bij, zolang de oorzaak niet aan de organisatie te wijten valt.
Dat zal voor een doorsnee kroeg niet anders zijn, hoewel brand daar mogelijk wel is verzekerd maar dan niet genoeg dekking zal bieden voor jouw duren gitaren en apparatuur. Dat behoort immers niet tot het inventaris...

Uiteindelijk locatie afhankelijk natuurlijk, er zijn er misschien wel die een hele uitgebreide verzekering hebben, al zullen dat er niet veel zijn.

----------


## MusicXtra

Komt er dus op neer dat je zelf in je contract een clausule op zult moeten nemen waarin duidelijk wordt hoe het geregeld wordt.
Is dan alleen natuurlijk wel de vraag of je opdrachtgever hiermee akkoord wil gaan.
Kan me zo voorstellen dat die niet opeen claim van jou zit te wachten als zijn evenement door een knokpartij of brand al verziekt is.
Je kunt zelf al een hoop voor zijn door de manier waarop je de spullen neerzet, amp-rackjes ver buiten bereik van het publiek, luidspreker stacks die alleen met veel moeite om te krijgen zijn, etc.
En om brand zoveel mogelijk te voorkomen uiteraard alle apparatuur in goede conditie en bekabeling netjes volgens de voorschriften.
Om die reden ben ik ook absoluut geen fan van wind-up statieven, speaker statieven met dikke toppen erop, en ga zo maar door.
Zie liever een stevig dranghek of nog beter, Mojo barriers voor het podium en om de FOH positie.

----------


## PvG

Inderdaad vastleggen in je contract/algemene voorwaarden en nog belangrijker: dit vooraf bespreken met organisator. Ik heb meestal de afspraak: als er per ongeluk een micstatiefje omgaat, is dat mijn risico ("risico van het vak"). Als de apparatuur moet overnachten is het risico voor de organisator. Ook schade door een knokpartij (in het publiek) is voor de organisator (hij moet immers voldoende beveiliging regelen ed). 

Nou moet ik zeggen dat ik dit meestal alleen aandacht geef ingeval van een klus met verhoogd risico.  :Embarrassment:  (Meestal komt de opdracht van 1 van de vaste bands waar ik de klus voor doe.)

BTW/edit:Zorg dat je een aansprakelijkheidsverzekering hebt; schade aan anderen kan veel hoger oplopen dan schade aan je apparatuur...

----------


## NesCio01

> BTW/edit:Zorg dat je een aansprakelijkheidsverzekering hebt; schade aan anderen kan veel hoger oplopen dan schade aan je apparatuur...



en die verzekering is relatief goedkoop!

grtz

Nes

----------


## mrVazil

> Ik heb meestal de afspraak: als er per ongeluk een micstatiefje omgaat, is dat mijn risico ("risico van het vak"). Als de apparatuur moet overnachten is het risico voor de organisator. Ook schade door een knokpartij (in het publiek) is voor de organisator (hij moet immers voldoende beveiliging regelen ed).



En voor wie is de schade als er een zanger met je microfoon begint te smijten?

----------


## showband

> En voor wie is de schade als er een zanger met je microfoon begint te smijten?



is gevalletje aansprakelijkheid.
Wat niet door zijn/haar verzekering gedekt zal worden wegens opzet.

Totdat de artiest bekend staat met een destructieve act. (the who of rammstein oid) en dan zal bij een rechtzaak eventueel nog gevraagd worden: "maar meneer. Als U de reputatie van de band kende. Waarom heeft u daar dan geen afspraken mee gemaakt". En dan heb je ook nog de "per ongeluk roepers" achteraf verklaren ze dat. Dan moet je hopen dat er op youtube nog een filmpje van te vinden is... zucht.

ergo, ik kan me amper heugen dat bands aansprakelijk zijn gesteld. Zelfs niet bij brandblusser en vuurspugen acts....

----------


## dexter

de schade is voor rekening van die gene die er mee gooit.

----------


## PvG

> En voor wie is de schade als er een zanger met je microfoon begint te smijten?



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Gezien het type klanten/bands dat ik heb, ben ik daar niet bang voor. Grootste risico's voor mijn situatie is schade aan (zaken van) anderen. (Heb wel 'ns in een kasteeltje gestaan waar ze foto's maakten van de schilderijen die naast het "podium" hingen...)

De kleine (hobby) onderneminkjes hebben in mijn ogen voldoende aan de volgende verzekeringen (naast de wettelijke voor bijv bus):
1) Aansprakelijkheidsverzekering (must have in mijn ogen).
2) Verzekering eigen vervoer (moet diefstal uit aanhanger/bus dekken, let op clausules voor nacht).
3) Evt. een inboedelverzekering voor de opslag (is niet nodig als je al je spullen in je vervoer kunt "opslaan", want dan dekt je verz eigen vervoer dit onder bepaalde voorwaarden).
Mijn vuistregel: verzeker wat je je niet kunt veroorloven als je het kwijtraakt en alleen dat.

De overige risico's regel je met de organisator (via bijv evenementenverzekering).

Als je er van moet leven en/of personeel in dienst hebt, heb je nog wel wat meer risico's af te dekken...

----------


## MusicXtra

Transportverzekering zit vol met kleine lettertjes, ik heb zelf meer dan 5 jaar premie betaald voor een transportverzekering die tussen 03.00 uur en 07.00 uur geen dekking gaf.....
Kwam daar bij toeval een keer achter, advis/zeur was zo 'slim' geweest dit nooit aan me te melden. :Mad:

----------


## PvG

> Transportverzekering zit vol met kleine lettertjes, ik heb zelf meer dan 5 jaar premie betaald voor een transportverzekering die tussen 03.00 uur en 07.00 uur geen dekking gaf.....
> Kwam daar bij toeval een keer achter, advis/zeur was zo 'slim' geweest dit nooit aan me te melden.



Deze disclaimer moet in de voorwaarden of als clausule zijn opgenomen in de polis. Ik heb een verzekeraar gevonden die deze clausule is vergeten :-) 

Naast dit addertje zijn er inderdaad nog zat andere: ze keren de dagwaarde uit (en verzekeraars schrijven je spullen waarschijnlijk sneller af dan dat jij dat mag van de belastingdienst... in de praktijk betekent dat dat het alleen zin heeft om spullen jonger dan ca. 3 jaar te verzekeren), er moet braakschade zijn (ook als aanhanger/bus in een afgesloten opslag staat) en soms moet je een bepaalde klasse alarm hebben.

----------


## NesCio01

En het pand waar je gear staat moet van steen zijn
en in de auto NIET verzekerd..........

als je dat afzet tegen de premie welke je betalen moet
t.o.v. de mate van schade die je lijden kunt.........

is de overweging te maken of je wel of geen verzekering afsluit.

Ik bedoel dit dan t.o.v. brand- en diefstalverzekering.
ik denk dat je niet zonder een goede W.A. verzekering kunt.

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Kwestie van spullen laden en je voertuig niet meer alleen laten.
Thuisgekomen voertuig naar binnen en op slot in een met alarm beveiligde ruimte zetten of spullen lossen en in diezelfde ruimte zetten.
Onderweg naar huis er wel alert op zijn dat niemand je volgt (is mij een keer overkomen en ook de reden dat mijn bus niet vol met reclame geplakt is) en zoveel mogelijk vertraging inbouwen voor de dief.
Tijd is immers de grootste vijand van iemand op dievenpad.

----------


## sidefill

> in de praktijk betekent dat dat het alleen zin heeft om spullen jonger dan ca. 3 jaar te verzekeren)



Dat is nou juist het vervelende van verzekeraars. Ik heb zelf een bedrijf in een andere branche maar 25 % afschrijving per jaar (op de uit te keren nieuw waarde) bij een schade is heel gebruikelijk en dan gaat het niet eens om elektronica.
Na 2 jaar, krijg je bij schade als je geluk heb dus net de helft terug :Mad: .

Voor mij is" muziek maken en geluid" hobby, maar ik sta ondertussen wel met meer dan 10 k spullen op en om het podium.
Toch raar dat dat nou niet fatsoenlijk en zonder al te veel kleine lettertjes te verzekeren is.

vb) Ik heb als drum overheads akg c 414's. 
Harkt de ceremoniemeester zonder toestemming aan een kabel om een op het podium liggende mic naar zich toe te halen. 
Oeps verkeerde kabel,....was van een  bas gitaar (custom made) deze valt uit de staander en neemt een statief met OH mee. 
Schade aan bas en AKG 2100 euro. Die kerel ontkend alles en wij zitten met de schade.
We zijn nog niet met hem klaar, maar een juridische stap is te duur in verhouding met deze schade. 
Het blijft gewoon lastig, vandaar mijn vraag.

----------


## PvG

Een complete PA van goede kwaliteit zit vwb nieuwwaarde al snel >50keuro, dagwaarde daar ver onder...

Er was vast ook een organisatie, stichting, vereniging oid die dit organiseerde. Praat eens met het bestuur daarvan. Meestal begin je met het aansprakelijk stellen van je opdrachtgever, dan mogen zij het verder uitzoeken met de betreffende persoon.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Die kerel ontkend alles en wij zitten met de schade.
> We zijn nog niet met hem klaar, maar een juridische stap is te duur in verhouding met deze schade. 
> Het blijft gewoon lastig, vandaar mijn vraag.



Daarom moet je hem meteen voor zn muil schoppen, op heterdaad.
Ik heb de regel dat degene die bewust aan mn spullen zit meteen een strakke por krijgt. Of een tik met een magLite, oid. 

Ik verdom het te gaan werken op iemand anders zn feestje, en dan thuis te komen met minder geld of spul dan waarmee ik er naartoe ging. 
(als het toch geld moet kosten ga ik liever in een bubbelbad liggen..) 
En onderaan de streep blijft het gewoon werk. Moet je eens op de bouw doen, een pas gemetseld muurtje omgooien…



Eigendom verzekeren is inderdaad erg lastig, tenzij je daar van te voren aangegeven hebt dat je rare eisen hebt, en dat gaat in de papieren lopen. 
Een standaard WA'tje valt echter reuze mee, en dekt bijna alle onschuldige lullige dingen wel, zoals de kop  koffie over de bruidsjurk van de klant, de lamp die het toupet van ome Sjaak weggesmolten heeft enzo…

Dood en verderf wordt wat lastiger.

----------


## SPS

Inboedelverzekeringen doen ook dagwaarde.
Leuk als je denkt verzekerd te zijn bij brand, en dan vrijwel niets uitgekeerd te krijgen van meubels, bedden, kleding enz.
Ik heb m'n inboedelverzekering van het woonhuis opgezegd. Risico's zijn (zeer) klein, en de eventuele uitkering (zeer) laag.
WA: natuurlijk!

Paul

----------


## showband

> Inboedelverzekeringen doen ook dagwaarde.
> Leuk als je denkt verzekerd te zijn bij brand, en dan vrijwel niets uitgekeerd te krijgen van meubels, bedden, kleding enz.
> Ik heb m'n inboedelverzekering van het woonhuis opgezegd. Risico's zijn (zeer) klein, en de eventuele uitkering (zeer) laag.
> WA: natuurlijk!
> 
> Paul



dat hangt totaal af van de soort verzekering.
En gezien het feit dat een brandverzekering echt weinig kost is een GOEDE best betaalbaar.
Maar je moet wel indexatie hebben en vervangwaarde of nieuwwaarde hebben enz.

Ik heb een keer een inbraakgeval gehad en dat is KEURIG geregeld
En bij m'n moeder was brand... zelfde laken een pak. Salvageteam vervanging alles erg goed.

----------

